# Rock Band Transfers



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if I can buy or where to buy stock heat transfers of rock bands like acdc, kiss, etc. to press on t-shirts? I don't know where to look for these and have had some people ask if I can do shirts for certain bands or artists that they like. 
Thanks,
Roe


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you tried ebay using 'vintage rock transfer' as the keyword?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

queerrep said:


> Have you tried ebay using 'vintage rock transfer' as the keyword?


I would be cautious with ebay. I had some copyright issues with a embroidery design seller and ebay hung me out to dry. I will not buy designs,transfers,or software on ebay. I got sued for 3 million dollars, but settled for 300 hundred. They offered a setllement to 150 buyers and ebay was no help or did they change any rules to stop this from occuring to someone in the future. ..... JB


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

I haven't tried ebay. As JB says, you never know with ebay. I would feel safer buying from a known site if anyone knows of one I can get transfers like this from. But thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

RocknRoePromo said:


> I haven't tried ebay. As JB says, you never know with ebay. I would feel safer buying from a known site if anyone knows of one I can get transfers like this from. But thank you for the suggestion.


Yeah, I didn't think about that.  Ebay just popped in my head because I thought you were looking for vintage ones. I'll let you know if I come across any others ....


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

HI Coeds
I think your message should serve as a warning to us all - perhaps you could give us a few more details just to help others not fall into this trap.


----------



## HARDCORE07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tee-flirts said:


> HI Coeds
> I think your message should serve as a warning to us all - perhaps you could give us a few more details just to help others not fall into this trap.


I'd be interested in this too Coed!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Tee-flirts said:


> HI Coeds
> I think your message should serve as a warning to us all - perhaps you could give us a few more details just to help others not fall into this trap.


I don't want to hijack this thread,but I will try to explain. I bought some embroidery designs on ebay for a home sewing machine. I bought them as a gift for my daughter to get her interested in something besides t.v. . About a year later , I got a letter from attorney representing several of the embroidery designs people (includeing Great Notions and Dakota collectables). The letter stated that I had purchased illeagel designs. Thye had the ebay auction number and sellers name. They further explained how the seller and ebay had cooperated with them and that they were seeking damages from the all buyers of designs from this seller. They explained that the case could be dimissed if I agreed to turn over the designs and pay a $350 dollar fee to offset expenses of their investigation. If I chose not to cooperate, They would file a copyright infringement lawsuit on behalf of their clients for 3 million dollars. I made several phone calls and talked to my attorney. He advisd me to settle out of court, because legal fees would have been thousandsof dollars. THIS IS WHY I DON'T BUY FROM EBAY. ....... JB


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow...that stinks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Roe, Have you had pizza from Pino's on 20th and cropsey. That is my favorite pizza. I also like Randazzo's in sheeps head bay for Surf and Turf. Wow I misse the food in Brooklyn. .... JB


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

RocknRoePromo said:


> Does anyone know if I can buy or where to buy stock heat transfers of rock bands like acdc, kiss, etc. to press on t-shirts? I don't know where to look for these and have had some people ask if I can do shirts for certain bands or artists that they like.
> Thanks,
> Roe


Can you design your own in Photoshop/Draw/etc for your customers?
And then print them out, or you didn't want to go that route?


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread,but I will try to explain. I bought some embroidery designs on ebay for a home sewing machine. I bought them as a gift for my daughter to get her interested in something besides t.v. . About a year later , I got a letter from attorney representing several of the embroidery designs people (includeing Great Notions and Dakota collectables). The letter stated that I had purchased illeagel designs. Thye had the ebay auction number and sellers name. They further explained how the seller and ebay had cooperated with them and that they were seeking damages from the all buyers of designs from this seller. They explained that the case could be dimissed if I agreed to turn over the designs and pay a $350 dollar fee to offset expenses of their investigation. If I chose not to cooperate, They would file a copyright infringement lawsuit on behalf of their clients for 3 million dollars. I made several phone calls and talked to my attorney. He advisd me to settle out of court, because legal fees would have been thousandsof dollars. THIS IS WHY I DON'T BUY FROM EBAY. ....... JB


WOW, that is amazing.
How is it YOUR fault? I can see the seller getting in trouble, but how would you know it was illegal designs?
They should have just let you turn them over and drop it.
That stinks, I am sorry that happened to you.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

EnchantedMirror said:


> WOW, that is amazing.
> How is it YOUR fault? I can see the seller getting in trouble, but how would you know it was illegal designs?
> They should have just let you turn them over and drop it.
> That stinks, I am sorry that happened to you.


PLEASE BEWARE OF EBAY AND BARGINS. ..... JB


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

EnchantedMirror said:


> Can you design your own in Photoshop/Draw/etc for your customers?
> And then print them out, or you didn't want to go that route?


I was thinking about doing that, but I think if I did couldn't I get sued cause I'm using the band name without their permission?


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Hey Roe, Have you had pizza from Pino's on 20th and cropsey. That is my favorite pizza. I also like Randazzo's in sheeps head bay for Surf and Turf. Wow I misse the food in Brooklyn. .... JB


Yep...actually had pizza from there a lil while ago. I think I have to say the best pizza though would be from Casa Bella I think it's called. It's on Cropsey and like 25th ave. Everything in there is good. Oh....and you made me crave Rollin Roasters on one of your posts so of course I went there recently. You're not helping with my diet lol


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

RocknRoePromo said:


> I was thinking about doing that, but I think if I did couldn't I get sued cause I'm using the band name without their permission?


Most likely, but if you are not selling in quantity (1000 shirts etc), I don't see a big band suing you over 2 tee shirts, but I could be wrong.
I guess it depends on the artist. if they have time and $$ and you sell a shirt to one of their employees...etc...LOL...


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

EnchantedMirror said:


> Most likely, but if you are not selling in quantity (1000 shirts etc), I don't see a big band suing you over 2 tee shirts, but I could be wrong.
> I guess it depends on the artist. if they have time and $$ and you sell a shirt to one of their employees...etc...LOL...


With the luck I have that's what would happen hehe


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

RocknRoePromo said:


> With the luck I have that's what would happen hehe



LOL! I know what you mean.
The only person who has every griped about me selling their likeness on a tee was "Toby Keith" and I don't even LIKE him, I just offered a shirt with him one time, because I thought he was popular, and his people sent me an eMail to stop and send them all the "plates and printing" materials used for his tee, I was like, "dude, it's a transfer, tell ya what, I won't print it up!" LOL, and they said, "oh, ok"
haha. They thought I had some big printing biz with his design and stuff. Not.


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

Coeds

I'm amazed that the lawyers came after the buyers of this stuff. I guess its because they though you maybe reproducing the designs commercially? There must be tens of thousands of buyers every day buying copyrited material - I always thought the sellers were at risk but not the buyers. tough luck!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

EnchantedMirror said:


> LOL! I know what you mean.
> The only person who has every griped about me selling their likeness on a tee was "Toby Keith" and I don't even LIKE him, I just offered a shirt with him one time, because I thought he was popular, and his people sent me an eMail to stop and send them all the "plates and printing" materials used for his tee, I was like, "dude, it's a transfer, tell ya what, I won't print it up!" LOL, and they said, "oh, ok"
> haha. They thought I had some big printing biz with his design and stuff. Not.


It is never a good idea to advise anyone to commit copywrite or trademark infringement. If you use anyones copywrited design or trademarked name the only reason you havent been sued is that you havent been caught. 

There are a couple of places to get licensed merchandise. One is new world sales. Anyone you purchase these materials from, make sure to get a copy of the license agreement to make sure they are legally licensed before selling. It is really easy to get sued if you do it illegally. There are many big company's who vigoriously protect there products.

I myself have recieved a cease and desist for something I had no idea would get me in trouble. I used the word Onesie on my website, I was not even selling merchandise with anything on it, I was simply using the word to describe a product and it did not take long for gerber to find me  As soon as I found it was not ok for me to use that word, I quickly removed it.


----------

